# Horribly Frusterated!!



## Xaviar613 (Apr 28, 2005)

So i need some advice. Ive gone trhough about 4 rolls of film, I develop my self and when i do it my negs come out blank, at first I thought my film was bad cause it was in my car for a good part of the winter. I bought some new film and the same thing blank negs, Im not sure if it's my chemicals or the way im shooting the pics, but i would think i would at least get partial frames. Can anyone help?


----------



## oriecat (Apr 28, 2005)

Are you getting the writing on the edges of the film, or is the entire thing clear?

If you are getting the writing, then the film isn't being exposed and it would be a camera error. If it's all clear, then it would be a developing error.  What developer are you using and how old is it?  Are you sure you're not using fixer first by accident?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds like the camera to me. Take a roll of 12 exp color film, shoot it, and take it to a 1 hour developer. If that also is blank, then you know it's the camera.


----------



## Xaviar613 (Apr 30, 2005)

no im not getting any writing either, i just remixed my chemicals thinking that would do the job but still nothing, I use ilford developer, and im not using fixer first lol.


----------



## oriecat (Apr 30, 2005)

What chemicals are you using?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2005)

Is the leader area black or clear? What are you mixing (1-9,1-14 rato)? 

IMHO I still think it is the camera. I would still try the 12 exp idea.


----------



## Xaviar613 (Apr 30, 2005)

The leader? I belive is clear, I mixed 1-9. i even tried develpoing for 12 minutes thinking if anything i would over develop, im gunna try the 12 expose tomorrow, but oriecat made a good point. "If you are getting the writing, then the film isn't being exposed and it would be a camera error.  If it's all clear, then it would be a developing error."  ill post again tomorrow.


----------



## KevinR (May 1, 2005)

If the leader area that has been exposed to light is clear, then I would say you have issues with the developer then. You might want to buy some other developer. If you like the liquid, get some TMAX developer. That should be easy to find and try that.


----------



## Xaviar613 (May 1, 2005)

so i took a couple of rolls of film in to be processed and they came out perfect so it must be my chemicals. Thx for all the help guys


----------



## oriecat (May 2, 2005)

What chems have you been using (liquid or powder) and how were you storing them?


----------



## Xaviar613 (May 2, 2005)

ive been using liquid chems and storing them in a cabinet at room temp


----------

